# Biken an der Cloef, Saarschleife



## bikeburnz (10. September 2004)

Moin!
War heut mal an der Cloef in Orscholz und bin da so nen zick zack trail runter der echt geil war..leider mal wieder viel zu kurz (ca.2-3km), aber schön..vergleichbar mit dem trail von der Oberburg runter   (in Manderscheidt)..schön felsig,schotter und abgrund 
...Gibt es dort noch mehr trails...kennt sich da jemand aus, bzw. ist von dort..?
............................CU...............................


----------



## carloz (11. September 2004)

@burnZ:

Das sind doch die Serpentinen da, gelle ?
Die bin ich früher ma mittem Bianchi runter und nem Kollegen mittem Damenrad
 

Is echt geil, vor allem an der Seite den Weg hoch (mit Treppen und so).
Die Anreise ist aber nich so spannend. Da müsste man mal was erfinden...

greetZ
CarloZ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldschooler (11. September 2004)

auch der weg von der montclair runter is ziemlich, halt andre saarseite,...aber dauernd touristen 

aber wenn sie die montclair noch weiter "verschönern" und "restaurieren" löst sich dieses problem von alleine


----------



## plaNer (15. September 2004)

Am Wochenende werde ich mit meinem Kollegen mal Burg Montclair in Angriff nehmen. Bin mal gespannt! Werde meine Eindrücke hier posten! 

Letzten Samstag waren wir zum Altfels in Taben (liegt zwischen Mettlach und Saarburg)! Im Endeffekt hatten wir mal wieder viel zu wenig Zeit, aber das Gebiet kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Michel zwo (15. September 2004)

Hallo Forum,

Is echt geil, vor allem an der Seite den Weg hoch (mit Treppen und so).
 Die Anreise ist aber nich so spannend. Da müsste man mal was erfinden...

...Und ich Trottel fahr da immer hoch statt runter !

Ich liebe den Weg zur Montclair hoch auch, und wenns jetzt Herbst wird, sind die Touris auch weniger.
Ein paar KM weiter, in Saarhölzbach, gibt es auch einige schöne Abfahrten.


----------



## oldschooler (15. September 2004)

baah...saarhölzbach...meine schaltung funzt im moment net und musste mich heut im dorf mit meinem RR mit 39-17 hochqüalen, ein wunder das ich net umgefallen bin...

will endlich wieder aufs mtb...en paar teile fehlen noch, dann is mein klein wieder fahrbereit....dann gehts wieder rund....  *jedertagzulang*


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (18. September 2004)

Hi bikeburnz
ja ganz schön ist der Wald oben (d.h. du mußt nach der Abfahrt wieder hoch ;-)) ) in Richtung Taben/ Saarburg. Dort dann den Kaiserweg, bis Taben und na der Saar zurück, in Saarhölzbach über die Saar un geradeaus hinter durch in Saarhölzbach in den Wald. Ne gute Karte 1:25000 hilft.

Gruß Ötzi


----------



## WetBo (5. Mai 2005)

in Orscholz gibt es auch noch den Waldlehrweg der ist mega geil zu fahren!

Gibt aber hier in de rgegend noch schöne trails. bin ich noch am finden, habe mein bike noch nicht so lange


----------



## Luzio (3. Dezember 2006)

Bin vor einiger Zeit mal an der Saarschleife gewesen, will jetzt mit dem Rad hin um den Trail von der Cloef an die Saar zu fahren, scheint sehr spassig zu sein. Schon klar, eigentlich nicht zum fahren gedacht - hat da mal jemand schlechte Erfahrungen mit Wanderern etc. gemacht oder kann man da unter der Woche problemlos runter?


----------



## Red Chili (3. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Burnz !

An der Saarschleife gibt´s geile Abfahrten ! Mindestens 4, die dir richtig gut gefallen würden. Beid der Schlickrutscher-Tour 2006 sind wir die alle gefahren.
Melde dich, dann können wir mal gemeinsam los ! Sehen wir uns bei der Nikolaustour ?

Grüße
RC


----------



## fissenid (4. Dezember 2006)

Moin alle zusammen,


ich wusste gar nicht das hier sovile aus dem Raum Merzig, Mettlach online sind!

Ich selber komme aus Freudenburg, ja... ein Pälzer.....

Fahre oft im Bereich der Saarschleife..... den Vogellehrpfad runter, oder über diesen neuen Saar-Hunsrück Steig usw....

Es gibt von Orscholz aus gute Abfahrten zur Saar. Wie aber eben schon gesagt, auch zur Montclair hoch oder runter macht laune!

Schau mal beim Team Saarschleife die Liste zur Burg. "Wettbewerb" wie schnell man hoch kommt. 
Ich habe es mal versucht, und muss sagen, Respekt in welcher Zeit die Ihr Bike da hoch prügeln. Zur Zeit ist es schlecht wegen des Laubes und der Witterung!

Gemeinsame Touren im Raum Mettlach wäre mal was für den Sommer!

Bis danN!

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freistiler (4. Dezember 2006)

Moien!
Wochenends sollte man die Singletrails der Schleife eher meiden, da bei schönem Wetter einige Wanderer unterwegs sind. Unter der Woche kann man aber auf vielen schönen Abfahrten ein bissel Flow geniessen. Zu empfehlen sind auf jeden Fall die "Tafel"-Tour, "Hunsrücksteig", Wald- und Vogellehrpfad und einige "freie" Abfahrten sowie kleinere Singletrails die man mit etwas Suchen in der ganzen Schleife finden kann. Auch die Montclair hat ein paar schöne Trails zu bieten. Übrigens gerade bei dem jetzigen Wetter macht's besonders Spaß .
Gruß, F.


----------



## leeqwar (4. Dezember 2006)

liebe fissenid,
setz dich mal hin, nimm tief luft, du musst jetzt sehr stark sein...
es tut mir leid, dass du es auf diese art und weise erfahren musst, aber:
wenn du aus freudenburg kommst, dann bist du k-e-i-n "pälzer" !


----------



## snoopy-bike (4. Dezember 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:


> liebe fissenid,
> setz dich mal hin, nimm tief luft, du musst jetzt sehr stark sein...
> es tut mir leid, dass du es auf diese art und weise erfahren musst, aber:
> wenn du aus freudenburg kommst, dann bist du k-e-i-n "pälzer" !



sorry,
aber als neu-merziger kann ich dir sagen, dass freudenburg tatsächlich zu rheinland-pfalz gehört (zwar kein ur-pälzer - aber trotzdem!)


----------



## 007ike (4. Dezember 2006)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> sorry,
> aber als neu-merziger kann ich dir sagen, dass freudenburg tatsächlich zu rheinland-pfalz gehört (zwar kein ur-pälzer - aber trotzdem!)



Leeqwar hat aber recht, als Pälzer bezeichnet man die Sippe zwischen k-town und Landau (ganz grob), das da oben sind eher Moselfranken, die da normalerweise auch stolz drauf sind. Warum weiß ich auch nicht?


----------



## bikeburnz (4. Dezember 2006)

hi Thomas!
Gern würd ich mal wieder mit euch fahren.. lass uns mal was für die Saarschleife ausmachen.. Leider ist meine Kondition nit die beste, da ich im Sommer überwiegend per Lift nach oben gefahren bin  
Daher werd ich dieses Jahr auch nit bei der Nikolaustour mitfahren..
Aber vielleicht sieht man sich ja am Freitag im Laden ..
Grüsse auch an Mark


----------



## fissenid (5. Dezember 2006)

007ike schrieb:


> Leeqwar hat aber recht, als Pälzer bezeichnet man die Sippe zwischen k-town und Landau (ganz grob), das da oben sind eher Moselfranken, die da normalerweise auch stolz drauf sind. Warum weiß ich auch nicht?



Danke!!!!!

klar kein "Pälzer" im klassische Sinne, aber wir sind nunmal Rheionland-Pfalz und da bin ich auch stolz drauf  

Moselfranken sicherlich auch nicht, denn bis zur Mosel sind es min. 20km..... wir liegen näher an der Saar!!!

Ist aber auch egal.......hauptsache man kann bike egal ob in RLP oder im SL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

